# Dream world help?



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2012)

I got a new computer and now I can't go on the dream world. I think I have had two accounts at some point, and I can only log into one. Its as if the other one does not exist. The problem is, my bloody game is connected to that account, and I can't go on using the other. But I can't seem to get the right username or anything. O.o I'm really confused and kinda upset.

Is there anything that can be done to remove the ID from the account and put it on a new one?


----------

